# The Noisy Cricket



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi!!

This mini sling started as the Mini Chunky (See this post: Mini Chunky )

I made two models, and after some tweaks to the design, made a third one. I took this sling to a practice with my friends, and when one of them looked at it he said "It looks like the noisy cricket!!!"

So, this is the new name for this design. It has leather tabs, and dankung black tubes.

Cheers!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Thousand time better than the first version

Great job


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

very nice.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Widget said:


> Thousand time better than the first version
> 
> Great job


Thanks Widget!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> very nice.


Thanks JT!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Very Nice!!!!


Thanks Slingshotnew! :thumbsup:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

handy scaling down of your big design ----looks like a real secure grip .......how bout making some of those `men in black` ray guns too. !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet looking shooter

OM


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> handy scaling down of your big design ----looks like a real secure grip .......how bout making some of those `men in black` ray guns too. !


Thanks Fsimpson! Indeed, the shape gives plenty of grip....And the ray guns....My kids would love them!! :king:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Sweet looking shooter
> 
> OM


Thanks Oldmiser!!! Glad you like it!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

At first I thought it was just a kool design but the photo with it in your hand proved me wrong..it's got finger groves for better purchase in the hand since it's a mini... it's a very nice ergo design fitting the index, bird and ring fingers and thumb, yet symmetrical.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice and clean little sling, of course love the Gypsy tabs ;- )

wll


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice and super cool.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> At first I thought it was just a kool design but the photo with it in your hand proved me wrong..it's got finger groves for better purchase in the hand since it's a mini... it's a very nice ergo design fitting the index, bird and ring fingers and thumb, yet symmetrical.


Thanks Chuck!! Yes, it looks a lot to my original design, but I made that grooves to help the fork to fit in the hand, and the middle hole to help the index finger to get a good grip. And since I´m an industrial designer, I love symmetry!

Cheers!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

wll said:


> Nice and clean little sling, of course love the Gypsy tabs ;- )
> 
> wll


Thanks Wll!! It´s my first sling with tabs, and they work great!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

keramos said:


> Nice and super cool.


Thanks keramos!!! I already have two made of walnut ply, I will post them as soon as I finish them!


----------

